# How long do Cartridge filters last?



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I’m thinking about buying a Wynn Cartridge filter for my Harbor Freight Dust Collector. I’ve never used one, but my experience is that filter cartages don’t last very long and I don’t want to be buying these a couple of times a year. Can they be cleaned? I would like it to last a couple or 3 years at least.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I blow mine out with air or use the shop vac, then put it back and go again.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

MT Stringer said:


> I blow mine out with air or use the shop vac, then put it back and go again.


How long have you been doing that?


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

In two Ridgid shop vacs I put a some Clear stream HEPA filters. That was over 10 years ago. Every other time that I empty the shop vacs I also clean the filters with a shop vac. 

As for the full size Dust Collector, My preference is a set of 1 micron bags from Penn State Industries. They seem to work very well. I run a galvanized trash can separator in front of the dust collector. The trash can stops all the saw, router, jointer and planer shavings. The bottom bag on the dust collector traps all the wood flour.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Sleeper said:


> How long have you been doing that?


6-8 months. I lost track.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks Rich, I forgot about the micron bags, I’ll have to take a look at those as well.

I bought a small galvanized trash can to make a separator, but I just don’t have the room to put it. It looks like the plastic bag on the HF dust collector is doing pretty good, so I don’t think I really need a separator although I don’t know about a cartage filter. I just now hooked up a jointer to the HF DC so that’s going to fill up a lot faster now and the trash can maybe too small anyway.

I have a small 5 gal bucket separator attached to my miter saw because my ShopVac would clog up within a month and it’s been over a year since I’ve had to change the filter with the bucket.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I looked at Penn State Industries for the 1 micron bags to fit Harbor Freight and I just can’t make any sense out of their site. I don’t believe they make one for HF or at least I can’t find one.

I found a 



 Dust Collector Bag ($30) and a Big Horn 11765 20-Inch Diameter 1-Micron Filter Bag for ($55) on Amazon

I don’t know if there are others, but I’ve decided that I’m not going to spend the money right now for a cartridge. It’s a lot of money to spend and I just have the worst luck with cartridge type of filters.

Anyway I'm now still looking for 1 micron bags. :smile:


----------



## dustmagnet (Jul 12, 2012)

Go here, http://www.knfilters.com/news/news.aspx?ID=3549 little pricey from the start, but will last. They are filters that go on a semi truck, and they will catch the fine stuff.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

I just replaced the one on my Oneida this past year, it was 6 years old. Because this DC puts all the finest dust into the filter, and I use my drum sander a lot; I was cleaning it a lot. Twice per drum of chips. That cleaning was a multiple step process, but always included blowing it out (from the outside). I've heard that some of them can be rinsed with water, but never tried it. Anyway, I replaced mine when I could no longer get it clean enough to maximize air flow (there's a gauge on my system).


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

6 years is good that would be like $25 a year for the medium priced one. I don't do a lot off sanding and when I do its usually outside, but that's rough in the winters. 

I searched the Wynn site for washing and couldn't find anything about it, but I did see someplace that the warranty would be void if washed on another filter.

It looks like that Diesel filter is washable.

I wash my ShopVac filters and they don't last long. I think the soap and water actually destroys them


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

MT Stringer said:


> 6-8 months. I lost track.


+1 to this, I have been doing mine for at least 3 years. I made a cyclone DC and have not cleaned mine for 6 months now still no dust in the bag.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Bob Willing said:


> +1 to this, I have been doing mine for at least 3 years. I made a cyclone DC and have not cleaned mine for 6 months now still no dust in the bag.


 I’m a little confused. So if I understand this correctly you’ve had your filter for 3 years and have not cleaned it for 6 months?

Cleaning it by blowing it out occasionally is not a problem. I want to know how long do I have before I have to replace it. Over 3 years is OK. $50 per year is marginal and $150 per year is out of the question based on the cost of it today.

I would be ordering one right now if I knew for sure it was going to last 6 years before I have to replace it and I’m not talking about cleaning. Cleaning is free and not a problem.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Go with a Wynn. You'll be glad you did. Once or twice a year I take mine off, outside and with the leaf blower clean it out.  Been doing this for 2 years with no ill effects.


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

Sleeper said:


> I’m a little confused. So if I understand this correctly you’ve had your filter for 3 years and have not cleaned it for 6 months?
> 
> Cleaning it by blowing it out occasionally is not a problem. I want to know how long do I have before I have to replace it. Over 3 years is OK. $50 per year is marginal and $150 per year is out of the question based on the cost of it today.
> 
> I would be ordering one right now if I knew for sure it was going to last 6 years before I have to replace it and I’m not talking about cleaning. Cleaning is free and not a problem.


Just call Wynn, they are very nice and helpful. They will tell you the in's and out's before you buy. You should blow out the filter and never use a mechanical "scraper" on the inside. It takes a toll on the filter.

How long you get out of your filter will depend on your DC setup. If you do not use a Thein seperator or a cyclone of any kind, you will have more dust in your filter. What tools you use and what type of dust them make will also help determine your cleaning and replacement schedules. I know of a good many people that have had their Wynn/HF DC for more than 4 years and still going strong. They all have a Thein or some other type of separator in the mix.

A 1 micron bag will not even come close to capturing the most harmful part of the dust. To get near capturing most of it, you need half micron or better. The Wynns are .5 micron. Below half micron gets real expensive.

Paul


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

mobilepaul said:


> Just call Wynn, they are very nice and helpful. They will tell you the in's and out's before you buy. ......


 :huh:What! They’re real people and not corporate sales goons telling you what you want to hear to make a sale? LOL :laughing:


Thanks Paul, I'll do that as long as they are just regular people.:smile:


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Sleeper said:


> :huh:What! They&#146;re real people and not corporate sales goons telling you what you want to hear to make a sale? LOL :laughing: Thanks Paul, I'll do that as long as they are just regular people.:smile:


I talked to the owner when I called.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Sleeper said:


> I’m a little confused. So if I understand this correctly you’ve had your filter for 3 years and have not cleaned it for 6 months?
> 
> 
> Cleaning it by blowing it out occasionally is not a problem. I want to know how long do I have before I have to replace it. Over 3 years is OK. $50 per year is marginal and $150 per year is out of the question based on the cost of it today.
> ...



Yes after using my cyclone DC which is also 6 months old I have not had to clean my cartridge filter for 6 months. Originally I had a modified Thien and than a full Thien separator, and I was still getting dust in the plastic collection bag. How there is no dust in the collection bag and at my lathe I am still getting the same suction value that I originally had six months ago. I have had my Wynn cartridge filter for 3 years. I was cleaning it about every 3 months until I made the cyclone DC.

I think based on your cleaning method and the type of DC system separator you have will determine the longevity of the filter. I can say for sure it will last 3 years and counting based on my experience and using a leaf blower to clean the filter.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Bob Willing said:


> Yes after using my cyclone DC which is also 6 months old I have not had to clean my cartridge filter for 6 months. Originally I had a modified Thien and than a full Thien separator, and I was still getting dust in the plastic collection bag. How there is no dust in the collection bag and at my lathe I am still getting the same suction value that I originally had six months ago. I have had my Wynn cartridge filter for 3 years. I was cleaning it about every 3 months until I made the cyclone DC.
> 
> I think based on your cleaning method and the type of DC system separator you have will determine the longevity of the filter. I can say for sure it will last 3 years and counting based on my experience and using a leaf blower to clean the filter.


OK then, well that's good news if it will last that long. I can see if you went from cleaning every 3 months to 6 months that would be a big plus on the filter life span.
So I guess I should really be thinking about building a cyclone. so I just did a quick search and saw that there were a lot listed. Which one did you build?


----------



## dustmagnet (Jul 12, 2012)

Sleeper said:


> It looks like that Diesel filter is washable
> 
> That's the one the link goes to. The cartridges are the same for many trucks as the Wynn. The truck filters will catch just as much fine dust as the "Wynn". The filters HAVE to be able to catch the fine along with the larger particles on a diesel engine(or any engine), the engine wouldn't last long if it didn't. You can always go to truck parts house and check them out. Wynn just markets the same thing to woodworkers for a higher price.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

*Cyclone Separator*

I’ve been looking into the Cyclone Dust Collector and I am pretty impressed. I probably will never need to replace the Wynn Filter if I had a cyclone. 
I really like the $149 Cyclone Separator sold on eBay, but the $39 shipping is just too much and I would probably buy it if I were nearby and could pick it up myself. 

I also watched a video from JordsWoodShop in Australia that I could make myself with a few modifications of my own. My biggest problem is the size of the large 4” hose models and I just don’t know where I can put it.





I’m also thinking of maybe buying the small Molded Dust Deputy Cyclone from WoodCraft and use it with a separate ShopVac for my two sanders and router table on the other side of the shop which would reduce some of the fine dust that may clog up the Wynn Filter, 1 micron bag, or whatever I use for a filter.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Sleeper.....I think your really over thinking this. Those of us with Wynn filters have rarely if ever had to replace the filter, and since I installed a baffle in the dust collector, I don't even see any time in the future it'll need to be cleaned. 

I often do the same thing, analyzing the options to death....but if it were me....I'd stop thinking about it and get ordering.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

ryan50hrl said:


> Sleeper.....I think your really over thinking this. Those of us with Wynn filters have rarely if ever had to replace the filter, and since I installed a baffle in the dust collector, I don't even see any time in the future it'll need to be cleaned.
> 
> I often do the same thing, analyzing the options to death....but if it were me....I'd stop thinking about it and get ordering.


 I suppose you are right and what you said about rarely if ever replacing the filter is exactly the information I’m looking for.:smile:

It’s just that years ago I started using those HEPA filters for my ShopVac and it seemed like every time I needed it, the filter would be clogged. It was just such a pain in the butt. I was going through filters once a month and I tried everything from blowing them out with compressed air to washing with a hose and even built a device to spin them with a drill motor. 

I started buying filters by the case and that’s when I finally decided to buy the HF DC, but I’m noticing a fine accumulation of dust everywhere and the performance is dropping so I know I need to replace the HF Bag for sure. I just do not want to spend $150 every couple of months or even a year for a filter.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

What has really helped me minimize cleanings is the thein baffle inside my dc. I go half a dozen lower bags of saw dust between cleanings.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

ryan50hrl said:


> What has really helped me minimize cleanings is the thein baffle inside my dc. I go half a dozen lower bags of saw dust between cleanings.


You mention "thein baffle *inside* my dc" and I'm not sure what you mean by inside. Do you have a photo or a reference that I can see?


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Sleeper said:


> OK then, well that's good news if it will last that long. I can see if you went from cleaning every 3 months to 6 months that would be a big plus on the filter life span.
> So I guess I should really be thinking about building a cyclone. so I just did a quick search and saw that there were a lot listed. Which one did you build?


Here is a link to my build:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f32/cyclone-dc-51167/ 

I purchased my sheet metal locally and cut it out with aviation cutters. I previously had a pop rivet gun so I did not need to get one.
I think I spent about $125.00 for all of the material and made it exactly to the print. The only thing I want to add now is the directional vane to see if I get more vacuum.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Sleeper said:


> It’s just that years ago I started using those HEPA filters for my ShopVac and it seemed like every time I needed it, the filter would be clogged. It was just such a pain in the butt. I was going through filters once a month and I tried everything from blowing them out with compressed air to washing with a hose and even built a device to spin them with a drill motor.


And that is why a Dust Deputy works so well with a shop vac. I opened my shop vac the utter day to check it out. The filter was clean as a whistle. The biggest majority of dust and chips drop into the Dust Deputy (which is upstream of the vac). I hadn't checked the vac in over 6 months. The inner bag was about half full so I changed it. 

Lately I have been dealing with a lot of the really fine dust from the drum sander. That is what eventually clogs the cartridge on the HF machine. So I have learned to clean often to keep the effieciency up to par. It also has a separator upstream...a home made Thein baffle inside a 30 gallon drum to catch the larger stuff the planer, table saw and jointer produces.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f32/order-equipment-54124/#post511397


Check my photos towards the bottom.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

ryan50hrl said:


> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f32/order-equipment-54124/#post511397
> 
> 
> Check my photos towards the bottom.


 Perfect! I did not know you could do this on the inside and this helps me with my space problem.
I just happened to have some MDF that I picked up on clearance at HD that will be perfect. Thanks Ryan


----------

